# k2 boots



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

i am looking at three boots from k2 and cant decide which ones i want,they all fit realy nicley. i just want to hear some opinion from people.

k2: maysis $250
t1 db $270
darko $210
thank you for your time 
moos420


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Love my T1 DB's. Tried on the Maysis and those were nice as well but I wanted the upgraded liner on the T1. The Original Penguin colorway of the Maysis is dope. If you were going Darko, I'd definitely get the boa-conda version...even though the shell is lace up, the boa-conda is the shiznit for heel-stabilizing fit and is standard on the T1 and Maysis.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

im riding the darko conda this year. i like it as a park boot. the conda system works great and super adjustable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

i just picked up the raider coiler boa boots from K2 and they are super comfy and boa FTW


----------

